# Pan problem with mini quiches



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2011)

ok made some lovely egg and swiss chard MINI muffins. Used pam for the pan. some of it stuck on the bottom, although I managed to get the muffins out.  

I'm pretty sure I soaked the mini muffin pan right away, but it's been a real pan in the you know what trying to this cleaned. of course there mini muffins so there pretty small and it's real hard to get stuck egg off the bottom even if it's a little bit. 

I would like to make these again, but this is something that could stop someone from making them again.   Any ideas? Should I actually use mini muffin papers? Or would it stick to that?


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 19, 2011)

It's easier to pull the paper liner off of the muffin than clean the crevasses of the tin.  I'd also spray the liners before filling.  Don't make extra work for yourself.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a little confused.   You mention muffins and quiche.  If you are making quiche, with or without a crust, using Pam should work no problem.  If they are muffins, Pam should still work, but I prefer to use papers as Zhizara mentioned, or butter to grease the pans.  

Because the pans are so much smaller, the heat bakes them super fast and so the Pam bakes on quickly and therefore sticks to both the muffin and the pan.  Bake them for less time and/or turn the temp down a little (i.e. 350 becomes 325).  Ironically, this is the same technique (lower temp) I use for my larger cake tiers so that the center and the outside have more of a chance to cook together.  But it works for mini cakes/muffins/etc. as well because there is so little area.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deb555 (Sep 23, 2019)

I know this is many years late, but I hope that someone will have an answer.  I am also cooking what "could" be called quiches in muffin tin cups.  The recipes call them Egg Muffins, my boss says they look like quiches.

So, several years ago I bought a silicone muffin pan, greased the cups, the eggs stuck and were hard to clean.  Eventually we tossed the silicone pan, as I could never get it clean enough to use again.  

Last night I used a metal muffin pan with paper liners, greased.  The eggs stuck to the paper liners and made a mess, plus there was a lot of egg lost.  The muffin pan was easy to clean, though, just greasy.

I am wondering about cutting non-stick foil into squares to insert into the muffin cups - has anyone tried this?  I am desperate to find some way to cook these where I don't get so frustrated I quit making them.  They are very helpful with my diabetic diet. 

Any other suggestions would be lovely.  Thank you. 

If needed:  Generally, I mix some kind of chopped, cooked meat (sausage, ground beef, bacon, ham) with a variety of stuff:  grated cheese, frozen spinach (thawed, squeezed), sauteed onion, chopped mushrooms, sun-dried tomatoes, scallions, etc.  Spoon some into the muffin cup, pour beaten egg over it.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 23, 2019)

Do you have a sous vide circulator?  These are simple to make sous vide.  Search the interwebs for "egg bites".


----------



## Deb555 (Sep 23, 2019)

Silversage said:


> Do you have a sous vide circulator?  These are simple to make sous vide.  Search the interwebs for "egg bites".



No, afraid I don't.  Would it keep these from sticking to the pan/liners?  I know nothing about that method of cooking.


----------

